

Show HN: A Shopify Plugin for Analyzing Backlinks - kumarski
http://eferralvalues.com 

======
drsim
Fellow Shopify app developer here.

How do you attribute the value of a backlink to an order: same-session or
something smarter?

You rightly highlight that Google Analytics is your competitor, and from
speaking with many stores I can confirm they find it difficult to pull
insights from there. However your claim on the app page that:

"If you try to implement this yourself, you could spend thousands of dollars
trying to configure google analytics or hire someone to try to do it."

is completely unrealistic and at odds with the quote on your homepage that:

"Finding an engineer to do this for you will take at least 30 minutes to an
hour".

Your screenshot on the app page sucks. The only rows with revenue data are
$direct and google.com! The others have $0 and you've blurred the referrer
out. Mock something up which gives me a taste of the value your app provides.

Best of luck.

